# neonatal diabetes



## aymes (Aug 31, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8176275.stm

Thought this might be of interest, not something I know much about...


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 31, 2009)

aymes said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8176275.stm
> 
> Thought this might be of interest, not something I know much about...



Thanks Aymes ..

An interesting link ... I too dont know much about neonatal diabetes .. but enjoyed reading what the Universities had found and that it may help many more babies in the future as it has for the gentleman

Heidi
xx


----------



## knottyabbey (Aug 31, 2009)

*Good news*

Its great to read of scientific breakthroughs.  As we all live in the hope that they will find answers to diabetes one day thats less invasive than injections.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 2, 2009)

Good article. They are a great team at Exeter University. My family was treated by Prof Hattersley,


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2009)

ty aymes good article x


----------

